# Just a note about ASX codes in thread titles...



## Joe Blow (19 February 2005)

When including a stock's ASX code in the title of a thread, could you please try and remember to capitalise it. Most of you do... but there are those that don't.

I think it looks better and makes the code stand out a little more, making it easier to spot.

Thanks everyone!


----------

